# Pnw Outabckers Fall Rally Is On!



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Just a note to those so inclined, the Official Unofficial PNW Outbackers Fall 2005 Rally is underway!

We will be returning to Ft. Stevens, September 30 - October 2, 2005.

Specific information can be found in the original thread ("2005 Fall Northwest Outbacker's Rally") in the Rally forum. Let's keep the original thread going, so please do not post comments here.

Maybe we can get that thread pinned for awhile.

Happy Trails, and hope to see all 1,300 plus of you there!

PDX_Doug


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Awesome Picture!


----------

